# Trying to ID vintage 8x10



## P.dieter (Jul 4, 2013)

I think this is a Seneca View, but there seems to be some inconsistencies.
unfortunately the name plaque is missing.
I've seen the stamp detail of the rear bracket on some view models but not others and then there's the issue that the fittings aren't brass. 

Thx


----------



## BlackSheep (Jul 23, 2013)

Can you show some other pictures of it? It would be good to see a closer version of the front and the back, at least.


----------

